# Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )



## Rolli_Jonson (8. März 2019)

*Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich suche derzeit nach einer neuen Kühllösung für meine RTX 2080 Ti und wollte dort eigentlich im Luftkühlungsbereich eine Berartung bzgl. Morpheus / Accelero. Leider scheint das nicht möglich und es kennt sich damit keiner aus, deshalb überlege ich derzeit ob ich mal wieder das Erlebnis Custom Loop Waage. 

Gekühlt werden soll:
i5 9600K ( ohne OC derzeit )
RTX 2080 Ti ( ebenfalls ohne OC derzeit )

Ich habe mich lange im netz informiert und verschiedene Infos rausgefiltert. In einem Forum schrieb man so und in einem anderen wieder anders. Es gab 100 Menschen die was Wissen und 100 Meinungen zu allem wie das halt immer so ist. Ich bin mir bei den Komponenten die ich benötigen möchte eigentlich schon sicher und habe schon einen Warenkorb gefüllt. 

Unschlüssig bin ich mir bei der Größe der Radiatoren die ich nutzen sollte. Ich habe gelesen das man sagt pro 120er Radiator sind 100W Abwärme zu rechnen, also würde mir in meinem Fall bei ca  350W Abwärme oder sagen wir 400W 2x 240er Radiator völlig ausreichen laut dieser Rechnung. Ich würde aber weil ich den Platz habe und es ein gedämmtes Gehäuse ist, auf 2x360er Radiatoren gehen wollen. Für mich war diese Lösung sinnvoll und ausreichend. 

In einem anderen Forum habe ich jetzt gelesen das darüber diskutiert wurde in einem anderen Fall das die 2x 360er zu wenig sind und das Wasser deutlich über 50 Grad geht und sich eventuell sogar deshalb der Loop lösen könnte weil der Schlauch weich wird. 

Hat vielleicht einer Erfahrung bei meiner Kombination an Komponenten und auch 2 interne 360er Radiatoren verbaut ? Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen damit ? 

Vielen Dank schonmal. 

Rolli


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Moin

2*360 sind mMn das Minimum bei deinen Komponenten, aber das das Wasser bis 50Grad geht glaube ich nicht. Es hängt halt an der Lüfterdrehzahl und kann Mann ja ändern.

Welches Gehäuse hast du denn?
Poste doch mal deinen Warenkorb.

Edith: Was hast du denn mit der Waku vor,
leise und kühl oder nur kühl?


----------



## IICARUS (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Ein Schlauch löst sich nicht einfach so wenn es richtig verbaut wurde.
Am Schlauch kannst du ziehen und Rütteln und so einfach wird dieser nicht vom Anschluss mit Sicherungsmutter abgehen.
Was anderes wäre wenn nur Tüllen ohne Schellen verwendet werden.

Zu meinem Mora habe ich auch Tüllen verwendet, aber 10mm Schlauch auf 13mm Tüllen, da bekomme ich den Schlauch ohne runter schneiden nicht mehr ab. 

2x360 Radiatoren werden ausreichend sein, aber wahrscheinlich wirst du damit nicht leise kommen da eine bestimmte Drehzahl anliegen muss.
Das ganze kann ich aber nicht nachstellen und so nicht 100% vorhersagen, da ich nur eine 2080er Grafikkarte verbaut habe und intern 1x240 und 1x420. Denn ich könnte zum Test mein Loop so umstecken das nur diese zwei Radiatoren mein System kühlen. Mit meinem Mora was ich auch extern mit dran habe komme ich zur Zeit um 29°C Wassertemperatur halten zu können nicht höher als  500 U/min aller Lüfter. Mein Rechner ist so lautlos auch unter Volllast.


----------



## GMJ (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Moin!


Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> ich suche derzeit nach einer neuen Kühllösung für meine RTX 2080 Ti und wollte dort eigentlich im Luftkühlungsbereich eine Berartung bzgl. Morpheus / Accelero. Leider scheint das nicht möglich und es kennt sich damit keiner aus, deshalb überlege ich derzeit ob ich mal wieder das Erlebnis Custom Loop Waage.[...]Ich habe mich lange im netz informiert und verschiedene Infos rausgefiltert.


RTX 2080 Ti mit alternativer Kühlung das war dann die Antwort, die dich dazu bewegte, eine Custom WaKü zu planen? Und du hast dich dann innerhalb eines Tages _lange_ informiert? 



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Poste doch mal deinen Warenkorb.



This.

Wie Pelle bereits fragt: bei Silent Systemen eher mit 50-75W / 120er rechnen

Ansonsten wäre dein Beitrag besser dort aufgehoben gewesen: Wakü: Zusammenstellungen / Kaufberatung
Des Weiteren bitte folgendes beachten: Wie erstelle ich einen Zusammenstellungs-/Beratungsthread richtig? Bitte erst lesen dann schreiben!
Damit wären wir bei den Pflichtangaben für eine sinnvolle Beratung:


> 2.2 Genau Angaben zum System.
> Dazu zählen:
> 
> CPU - also Core i7 2600K oder AMD Phenom2 X6
> ...



Nicht falsch verstehen, aber sinnvoll beraten funktioniert nur mit entsprechenden Grundlagen.

Bis dahin,

LG


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Erstmal danke für die ganzen Antworten



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> 2*360 sind mMn das Minimum bei deinen Komponenten, aber das das Wasser bis 50Grad geht glaube ich nicht. Es hängt halt an der Lüfterdrehzahl und kann Mann ja ändern.



laut EKWB Konfigurator mit meinen Daten sind für ca 30 Grad Wassertemperatur ein 240er und ein 360er völlig ausreichend. Wieso du nun von Minimum 2x 360 grad ausgehst weis ich nicht. Die Lüfter habe ich geplant über die Lüftersteuerung zu steuern vom Gehäuse, dort gibt es 3 stufen. Wenn die Informationen stimmen die man so im netz bekommt, wird der Lüfter aber selbst auf 1000 RPM nicht laut. Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich die Arctic P12 PWM PST nutzen



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse hast du denn?


Ein Dark Base 700 und ja ich weis, nicht perfekt geeignet. Aber ein Neukauf ist keine Option. 



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Poste doch mal deinen Warenkorb.


Muss ich später mal schauen, wenn ich heute abend irgendwann daheim bin kann ich das vermutlich tun. sofern bis dahin noch nicht bestellt wurde. Eigentlich mache ich das eher ungerne, nicht weil ich beratungsresistent bin sondern weil ich mir ein Ziel setze und das nach dem Minimalprinzip erreichen möchte. Ich weis das bei Wasserkühlungen immer Diskussionen aufkommen wenn man z.b. EK GPU Blöcke nimmt oder was von Alphacool. Meiner Ansicht nach ist das persönliche Einstellung. Ich habe vor ca 2 Jahren schon einen Custom Loop gehabt, aber zwischendrin dann wieder auf Luft umgestellt weil der Unterschied kaum vorhanden war.  



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn mit der Waku vor,
> leise und kühl oder nur kühl?



Im Grunde ist das Ziel lediglich das meine EVGA RTX 2080 Ti Black unter Last nichtmehr so aufheult, der Kühler ist für diese Karte viel zu schwach und wenn die dann unter last auf ca 84 grad geht, hört man das auch deutlich. Selbst mit einem Headset. Die CPU selbst ist mit einem Noctua NH-D15 gut bestückt derzeit. Ich hätte keine Probleme damit wenn ich mit meinen 2 360er Radiatoren die karte auf ca 60 grad bringen würde oder 65 Grad und die Lüfter dann auf 800 rpm so rum laufen. Das wäre für mich völlig akzeptabel. Aber einen kompletten Loop will ich trotzdem haben, entweder ich kühle alles mit Wasser oder Garnichts. 

Am Ende ging es mir auch nur um die 2 Radiatoren a 360mm, sollte sich irgendwie rausstellen das sie nicht ausreichen ist das Thema sowieso vom Tisch, da ich keinen MORA nutzen werde. Dann muss eine Luftkühlung her.

Übrigens: Wenn ich mit den Silent werten rechne von 75W pro 120er Radiator komme ich auf 5,3. Da ich 6 x 120 hätte, würde ich doch in diese Silent Region fallen. Ich nutze auch keine Tüllen, sondern normale Fittinge.

@GMJ: Du hast glaub was missverstanden, ich benötige keine Kaufberatung an sich, mir geht es lediglich darum das ich rausfinde ob meine 2x 360er Radiatoren auch ausreichend sind.


----------



## GMJ (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Mag sein, aber immerhin haben wir jetzt mehr Einblick in deine Vorkenntnisse und deinen Anspruch. Wir können ja nunmal alle nicht hellsehen.
Du wirst mit deinen Erfahrungen ja selbst wissen, dass die Lüfterdrehzahlen gekoppelt mit der verfügbaren Kühlfläche und die Anordnung dieser Kühlflächen einen maßgeblichen Anteil daran haben, wie perfomant dein System sein wird.
Wobei dein Rücksprung auf Luftkühlung, weg von der Custom WaKü, darauf schließen lässt, dass du - wie auch immer - falsch an die Thematik herangegangen bist.
Wir wollen nicht beraten, damit die Shops gut verdienen, sondern du dein System bekommst, mit dem du zufrieden sein kannst, ohne doch wieder alles in die Tonne klopfen zu müssen.

Das Dark Base 700 ist , wie viele andere Gehäuse von BeQuiet leider auch, sehr restriktiv, da die Luftzufuhr dermaßen eingeschränkt ist, dass die meisten am Gehäuse nacharbeiten, um die Radis überhaupt vernünftig(er) betreiben zu können.



> Eigentlich mache ich das eher ungerne, nicht weil ich beratungsresistent bin sondern weil ich mir ein Ziel setze und das nach dem Minimalprinzip erreichen möchte. Ich weis das bei Wasserkühlungen immer Diskussionen aufkommen wenn man z.b. EK GPU Blöcke nimmt oder was von Alphacool


Das kannst du so halten, wie du möchtest. Dass du natürlich in einem Forum Empfehlungen zu hochwertigeren Dingen bekommen wirst, lässt sich nicht vermeiden.
Aber um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen: deine angedachten 1x240 +1x 360 werden funktionieren. Mit den Einschränkungen, dass die Lüfter ggfs. schneller drehen müssen und du selbst prüfen müsstest, wie gut die Luftzufuhr mit deinem Gehäuse funktioniert. Da habe ich nämlich meine Bedenken.
Wenn's passt, würde ich aber auch versuchen, eher auf 2x360 bzw. sogar eher 1x360 top und 1x280 front zu gehen, um die Reserve mitzunehmen, dann kannst du u.U. die schlechtere Luftzufuhr ignorieren.


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin nimmt sich 360 und 280 nichts und ich schrieb ja das ich bei 2x 360 geplant habe. das würde auch ins Gehäuse passen. Das mein Gehäuse nicht unbedingt top für eine Wasserkühlung geeignet ist, war mir vorher schon bewusst. Aber trotzdem ist es nicht unmöglich eine in diesem Gehäuse zu verbauen. Wie gesagt war geplant die Lüfter über die interne Lüftersteuerung zu regeln. Wenn ich von Stufe 1 auf Stufe 2 muss, wäre das kein Weltuntergang für mich.  

Im Grunde hätte ich auch nicht so das große Problem damit ein neues passenderes Gehäuse zu besorgen, ich hab nur keine Lust dann wieder zu schauen wie ich das Dark Base 700 loswerde. Weil rumstehen im Keller muss es ja nicht. 

ich hab grad mal auf die schnelle was zusammengebastelt bei Caseking was ein Freund von mir sich vor kurzem zusammengestellt hat:
Warenkorb | Caseking 

Was würdet ihr da ändern?


----------



## IICARUS (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Sieht gut aus, ich würde aber 16/10er Schlauch und Anschlüsse nehmen, denn 16/10er Schlauch kann nicht abknicken.
Mir gefällt der 16/10er auch Optisch besser, ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## GMJ (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*



Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Unschlüssig bin ich mir bei der Größe der Radiatoren die ich nutzen sollte. Ich habe gelesen das man sagt pro 120er Radiator sind 100W Abwärme zu rechnen, also würde mir in meinem Fall bei ca  350W Abwärme oder sagen wir 400W 2x 240er Radiator völlig ausreichen laut dieser Rechnung. Ich würde aber weil ich den Platz habe und es ein gedämmtes Gehäuse ist, auf 2x360er Radiatoren gehen wollen. Für mich war diese Lösung sinnvoll und ausreichend.





Pelle0095 schrieb:


> 2*360 sind mMn das Minimum bei deinen Komponenten





Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> [...]ein 240er und ein 360er völlig ausreichend. Wieso du nun von Minimum 2x 360 grad ausgehst weis ich nicht.


Das ist aber auch kompliziert. Zuerst möchtest du 2x360, sagst aber nachher, dass laut deinen Berechnungen 240+360 reicht, dann sagt pelle 2x360 Minimum, du schreibst sogar noch "warum jetzt 2x360" (du wolltest doch sowieso 2x360 einbauen, weil du den Platz hast).

Der Flächenunterschied von 280 zu 360 ist sehr klein, allerdings hättest du dann 2x140er + 3x120er Lüfter, und nicht 6x120er, darauf wollte ich hinaus. Und die damit verbundene Geräuschreduzierung.

Aber lassen wir die Erbsenzählerei... 

Sieht doch gut aus, zu den Einschränkungen hatte ich oben ja bereits alles gesagt.
16/10er oder 13/10er wirst du wissen müssen, richtig verlegt reicht auch 13/10.
Winkelfittings hast du ja schon, vielleicht 2 45° mitnehmen. 

Heisst du wirst deine Lüfter statisch einstellen ohne die Wassertemperatur zu kennen? Oder hat dein Board einen Anschluss für einen Foliensensor? Das könntest du dir noch überlegen. 
Wir kennen dein Board ja immer noch nicht, das macht es echt anstrengend.


----------



## micindustries (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Moin Rolli,

da du ein BQ-Gehäuse nutzen möchtest will ich dir an dieser Stelle den Link zu meinem Umbautagebuch eines DB 900 geben:

[Buildlog] Dark Base 900 gewassert

Das Tagebuch ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell, aber die wichtigsten Punkte sieht man

Natürlich ist es in einigen Punkten anders als dein 700, aber die Grundproblematik bleibt dieselbe: die besch.... eidene Luftführung. Wenn du keine Angst hast, am Gehäuse zu bohren, kleben oder am Plastik in der Front / dem Deckel zu sägen, ist dein Vorhaben machbar. Wie jedoch schon viele vorher geschrieben haben: lautlos wirst du nicht schaffen. Meine WaKü ist noch nicht optimiert, daher erreiche ich in grafiklastigen Spielen auch mal 38°C Wassertemperatur. Allerdings habe ich entsprechende Überwachungsysteme drin (Durchflussmesser, Temperatursensoren) und via aquaero, bzw. aquasuite ein Notlaufprogramm eingerichtet. Daher habe ich keine Angst, meine Hardware zu killen oder dass mir der Kreislauf hops geht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Bei den Magicool Rads musst du sehr gründlich spülen.
Da hängen unglaublich viel Reste drin, die man nicht unbedingt im Loop haben will (zT. auch Metallstücke) 
Schlauch auf jeden Fall 16/10er.
Wenn dir Optik egal ist, oder du mattschwarze Schläuche schön findest, nimm den EK ZMT, wenn nicht, kann ich den EK Duraclear empfehlen.
Fittings würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt Noname verbauen, aber das ist deine Sache.


----------



## GMJ (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wenn dir Optik egal ist, oder du mattschwarze Schläuche schön findest, nimm den EK ZMT, wenn nicht, kann ich den EK Duraclear empfehlen.


Viele Erfahrungen und viele unterschiedliche Meinungen:
EK-DuraClear - haltbare, flexible und transparente Schläuche

Meine Empfehlung bzgl. Schlauch:
Klar: Mayhems Ultra Clear oder Primo LRT
Schwarz: EK-ZMT, WC EPDM oder Tygon Norprene


----------



## Richu006 (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Ob 360 oder 280 nimmt sich Flächenmässig nicht viel... und die grösseren lüfter drehen in der Regel etwas langsamer und deshalb leiser.
Aber egal ob 2x 280 oder 2x 360... es ist beides eher minimum... 
Auch wenn ekwb schreibt es reicht für 30 grad...
Erstens ist das wohl mit lüfter und max drehzahl (was je nachdem klingen kann wie ein hubschrauber) und evtl auch wenn du diese Radiatoren extern und total frei von hindernissen platzieren würdest...

In einem pc gehäuse welches auch noch schallgedämmt ist... wird der Wirkungsgrad der radiatoren nicht annähernd so gut sein!

Ich hatte auch die 2080ti und ein i7 8700k im Gehäuse mit 1x 280, 1x360 und 1x 140 radiator... wassertemperatur ging im sommer auf 40 grad und lüfter vollgas mit 1800 umdrehungen, was alles andere als leise war!

Ich habe dann noch ein mora ran gebaut... und nun habe ich ruhe!


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Was für Lüfter willst du überhaupt verbauen?

Meine Meinung: das reicht nie im Leben für 30°C, vll mit EK Verdar (oder so) @2200RPM Extern ohne Gehäuse.
Ich habe 1x360,1x280,2x240 für nen Ryzen 5 1600 und ne Vega 56.
Mit Arctic P12/Phanteks PH14 @1250RPM komme ich nach ein paar Stunden mit anfordernden Games auf ~38°


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*



GMJ schrieb:


> Heisst du wirst deine Lüfter statisch einstellen ohne die Wassertemperatur zu kennen? Oder hat dein Board einen Anschluss für einen Foliensensor?



So ist es geplant ja. Ich glaube nicht das mein z390 gaming pro carbon einen solchen sensor hst. Müsste ich mal schauen. Ich hab ddrzeot auch noch nix zur überwachung von durchfluss und temperatur...


----------



## Pelle0095 (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

So wie ich das sehe hat dein MB keinen Tempsensoreingang 

Ich würde dir empfehlen die Lüfter über die Wassertemperatur zu regeln, das ist entspannter und sicherer.
Hiermit +Sensor
aqua computer QUADRO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter

Wie schon gesagt werden die Temperaturen nicht so gut werden. Du kannst aber wenn es nicht klappt mit deinem Gehäuse die Wakü-Komponenten mit in ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen.

Ein externer Radiator ( vielleicht auch nur ein 360er) ist wirklich kein Thema?


----------



## iAcki (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Hi,

ich würde empfehlen, wenn es vom Platz her geht und optisch in Ordnung ist, einen externen Radiator zu verwenden (Kategorie MoRa). Damit hast du genug Kühlfläche, die Wärme ist systembedingt abtransportiert und du bist auf immer und ewig unabhängig vom Gehäuse, falls du irgendwann mal Bock auf ein Mini-/Midi - Gehäuse oder Testbench hast. Meist ist dieser auch noch billiger als zwei 360 Radiatoren. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Sinusspass (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Das geht intern mit 2x360 klar; blöd sind nunmal das Gehäuse und die Steuerung. Am Gehäuse kann man ja durch gewisse Metallarbeiten was machen, aber die gehäuseeigene Lüftersteuerung würde ich jetzt nicht verwenden. Ein Quadro ist zwar sicher was tolles, aber man brauchts jetzt nicht unbedingt. Man kann auch problemlos die Mainboardeigene Steuerung und/oder die Lüftersteuerung der Grafikkarte mittels Adapterkabel nutzen, wenn man die Kurven richtig einstellt.
Noch was zum Thema Grakablock: Der Block von Ek ist eher mittelmäßig, der Watercool Heatkiller performt deutlich besser und kostet nicht mehr.


----------



## Darkspell64 (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Hallo Rolli,

nachdem dich meine Antwort auf den anderen Thread wohl zur Wasserkühlung getrieben hat: Es tut mir leid  Ich wollte das deinem Geldbeutel nicht antun 

Ich habe bei meinem 8700k und einer 1080 non-ti (also auch ca. 400W) Abwärme genau so angefangen. Ich habe im Define R6 mit einem 360er und einem 280er Radiator geplant, auch mit der Annahme "120mm pro 100W reichen".
Problem ist hier wirklich: Ja, es reicht, aber es ist weder kalt noch leise. Mit meinem Setup komme ich auf vielleicht 75W pro 120m, und um hier eine Wassertemperatur von 37 Grad zu halten drehen die Lüfter im Sommer teilweise 1000 bzw. 1200 Umdrehungen. Also Hörbar.

Daher meine Empfehlung: Baue so groß wie möglich, weniger als 120mm pro 75 Watt würde ich nicht empfehlen. Vielleicht auch der Griff zum externen Radiator, da hat man dann Ruhe.

Steuerung das gleiche: Ich dachte mir: Ach, feste Drehzahl bzw. Regelung per CPU-Temp übers Board reichen doch locker.... Und wieder lag ich falsch  Wie du oben lesen kannst, gehen die Lüfter bis auf 1000 Umdrehungen, das möchte man nicht den ganzen Tag so haben. Regelung per CPU ist auch schlecht, weil hier 
1) die CPU-Temp sofort hochschnell und auch sofort wieder abnimmt, Wasser ist träger, und
2) das Ganze dann nicht nach Grafiklast geht, und in Games muss die Graka schwerer schuften als die CPU. Meistens zumindest.

Daher kam bei mir nach nicht mal 2 Wochen der Kauf eine Aquaero dazu, dazu noch mehrere Einbausensoren. Hieß wieder den Kreislauf entleeren und auseinandernehmen.

Fazit:
Man kann nie genug Radifläche haben, und auch die Überwachung sollte mit geplant werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Darkspell


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Ein externer Radiator ( vielleicht auch nur ein 360er) ist wirklich kein Thema?



nope ist absolut kein Thema. Die Kosten sind es mir nicht wert und es sieht auch nicht schön aus. 



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Noch was zum Thema Grakablock: Der Block von Ek ist eher mittelmäßig, der Watercool Heatkiller performt deutlich besser und kostet nicht mehr.



ist dein eigenes empfinden aber keineswegs so für den Alltag zu sagen. Sämtliche Rückmeldungen die ich bekommen habe sagen etwas anderes, sogar als ich diesen Block in der Hand hielt war ich davon überzeugt das er durchaus gut und hochwertig ist. Bei tomshw hat er sehr gut abgeschnitten. 



Darkspell64 schrieb:


> Hallo Rolli,
> 
> nachdem dich meine Antwort auf den anderen Thread wohl zur Wasserkühlung getrieben hat: Es tut mir leid  Ich wollte das deinem Geldbeutel nicht antun



keine Sorge mein Geldbeutel merkt das nicht. Ich denke schon wochenlang über eine Custom Lösung nach. Deine Antwort in meinem Luftkühlungsbeitrag kam mir eher so vor als würdest du halt einfach was dazu schreiben wollen ohne das du wirklich weist ob es stimmt. Ich wollte ja Erfahrungen mit alternativen Kühlern haben. Das konntest du nicht bieten. 



Darkspell64 schrieb:


> Daher meine Empfehlung: Baue so groß wie möglich, weniger als 120mm pro 75 Watt würde ich nicht empfehlen. Vielleicht auch der Griff zum externen Radiator, da hat man dann Ruhe.


und wo ist das problem? Meine Wattzahl durch 75 komme ich auf 5,3333... ergo bin ich mit 2x 360er völlig passend aufgestellt

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt voll keine Lust auf die Bestellung nachdem ich soviel gelesen habe. Ich überlege echt ob ich nicht drauf pfeife und nen 50€ accelero besorge der vermutlich auch gut und leise ist. Ich hab irgendwie keine Lust 500€ in ein System zu investieren das am Ende kaum etwas bringt an Vorteile.


----------



## JonnyWho (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Schlauch auf jeden Fall 16/10er.



es spricht absolut nichts gegen 13/10 schlauch. Ich nutze den auch und hab damit keinerlei Sorgen / Probleme 

@Rolli: ich weis nicht ob du dir nicht zuviele gedanken machst. Wasserkühlung ist eine Spielerei und wird es immer bleiben. Die meisten übertreiben auch sehr stark bei diesem Thema weil es absolut silent fetischisten sind die kein bisschen hören dürfen. Am besten sogar passiv betreiben das ganze System. Gut okay das Gehäuse ist für ne Wasserkühlung nicht optimal. ich hab das gleiche und eine drin verbaut. Aber so extrem ist es auch wieder nicht wie es oftmals behauptet wird. Da musst du auch nix bohren oder kleben. Vorne nen 360er rein und oben auch, vorne reinsaugend und oben ausblasend. Noch ein Hecklüfter dazu un der Fisch ist geputzt. 

Du musst halt wissen worauf du dich einlässt, es gibt Wartungen ab und zu und es kann passieren das alles nach schmodder ausieht irgendwann ... Bei nem Luftkühler haste das problem nicht, den schnallst du auf die Karte und das Thema ist erledigt. Dafür wird es vermutlich nicht so kühl werden, laut ist ja ein Morpheus mit gescheiten Lüftern oder ein Accelero auch nicht. Ob man nen Temperatursensor vom Wasser brauch keine Ahnung, für 10€ bekommste aber auf jedenfall nur einen den man am Board anschließt was bei dir komplett wegfälllt. Das wird etwas teurer. Ich habe keinen. Das einzige was ich habe ist son 8€ durchflussrädchen das man sieht ob das wasser läuft oder steht. Um eventuell Pumpenprobleme zu erkennen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Front In, Top Out ist eher schlecht.
Der Top-Radi zieht dann die erwärmte Luft vom Front rein und ist damit viel weniger effizient.
Aber unser Rolli hier weiß ja anscheinend alles besser..

Ich bin hier raus, solchen Leuten braucht man nicht zu helfen


----------



## JonnyWho (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Es wird fast überall so gemacht das man in der Front die Kühle luft ansaugt und oben die ausblasend montiert. Da nicht beide einsaugend montiert werden können.. Im dark Base 700 kannst du das garnicht anders machen, weil da oben nur aussaugend eine Option ist bei den Luftschlitzen. Ich finde es gut das du gehst, du hilfst sowieso nicht sondern schreibst nur quatsch ohne Hintergrund.


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Ich finds ja schon krass was bei so einer Wasserkühlung alles passieren kann. Bei einem verfärbt sich das wasser, bei anderen ist alles voller dreck. Echt der Hammer .... Kann man damit überhaupt nen Jahr oder zwei in Ruhe unterwegs sein ? Oder muss man da ständig schauen ob wieder was ist ?


----------



## GMJ (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Es wird fast überall so gemacht das man in der Front die Kühle luft ansaugt und oben die ausblasend montiert. Da nicht beide einsaugend montiert werden können.. Im dark Base 700 kannst du das garnicht anders machen, weil da oben nur aussaugend eine Option ist bei den Luftschlitzen. Ich finde es gut das du gehst, du hilfst sowieso nicht sondern schreibst nur quatsch ohne Hintergrund.


Wie es beim Dark Base 700 genau zu realisieren ist, keine Ahnung, aber grundlegend ist die gängiger Praxis Radis mit Frischluft zu versorgen und damit auch effizienter. Sofern es aus Platzgründen eben nicht geht, dann auch eher beide Radis rausblasen, sonst hast du halt wirklich die Abwärme des 1. auf dem 2.
Darum sagen viele: wenn mehrere Radis intern, dann gleiche Richtung, aber nicht mischen. Idealerweise alle Frischluftzufuhr, sonst alle rausblasen


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Also ich habe mich diesbzeüglich auch ein wenig informiert und muss sagen das Jonny hier was schreibt das auch so in anderen Foren ( HWLUXX und CB) weitergegeben wird. Ich wüsste auch nicht wie das anders funktionieren soll im Dark Base 700, wo soll die Frischluft herkommen wenn alle beiden Radiatoren nur aussaugend sind? Etwa von dem hinteren Lüfter im heck ? Und wenn alle 6 Lüfter auf den Radiator einsaugend montiert sind, wo soll die Hitze im Gehäuse selbst hin? Durch den 120er Lüfter im heck raus ? 

Ich weis nicht so genau ob man oben wirklich einsaugend gut montieren kann, weil ich nicht weis ob genug Luft rankommen würde, aussaugend wäre da schon sinnvoller. Sonst bräuchte man ein Gehäuse das nicht gedämmt ist und oben Mesh Gitter oder so hat. Aber gescheite Gehäuse für Wasserkühlungen fangen ja erst bei über 120€ an meistens.


----------



## CoLuxe (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*



Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Ich finds ja schon krass was bei so einer Wasserkühlung alles passieren kann. Bei einem verfärbt sich das wasser, bei anderen ist alles voller dreck. Echt der Hammer .... Kann man damit überhaupt nen Jahr oder zwei in Ruhe unterwegs sein ? Oder muss man da ständig schauen ob wieder was ist ?


Da gibt drei ganz einfache Regeln:
1. Vor dem Zusammenbau alles einmal durchspülen, besonders den Radiator (mit Fettlöser).
2. Ausschließlich Destilliertes Wasser mit Frostschutzmittel oder Double Protect Ultra verwenden.
3. Keine Schläuche verwenden die sehr viele Weichmacher enthalten. Mit folgenden Schläuchen gibts kaum Probleme: EK ZMT/Tygon Norprene oder wenn er klar sein soll Mayhems Ultra Clear/Primochill LRT.

Wenn du dies beachtest, ist das Risiko ziemlich gering, dass du irgendwelchen Dreck in deinem Kreislauf hast.


----------



## Darkspell64 (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Lass dich nicht abschrecken, meine erste selbst gebaute läuft seit 1 Jahr super, obwohl ich EK Clear Schlauch, EK Cryofluid und sogar alphacool Teile verbaut habe. Da schlagen manche ja gleich die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen.
Wasserkühlung ist, wie schon gesagt wurde, ein kleines Abenteuer, wenn du es nur leise und wartungsfrei haben willst wäre ein Morpheus oder ähnlich vermutlich genau so geeignet. 
Wenn du aber gerne bastelt, kannst du dir mit einer Wasserkühlung ein wunderschönes System bauen, das einzigartig und individuell ist. 

Traue dich ruhig ran, wenn du willst, mit 2x360er Radi wird das gut funktionieren.  Im übrigen habe ich beide radis einsaugend und nur einen Lüfter im heck ausblasend. Auch das geht, die Luft findet Wege. 
Du kannst auch die Regelung einfach per Lüftersteuerung machen, das geht alles schon. 

Trau dich


----------



## Sinusspass (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*



Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> ist dein eigenes empfinden aber keineswegs so für den Alltag zu sagen. Sämtliche Rückmeldungen die ich bekommen habe sagen etwas anderes, sogar als ich diesen Block in der Hand hielt war ich davon überzeugt das er durchaus gut und hochwertig ist. Bei tomshw hat er sehr gut abgeschnitten.



Vier Wasserbloecke fuer die GeForce RTX 2080 Ti im abschliessenden Vergleich – Seite 2 – Tom's Hardware Deutschland
Sieht irgendwie nicht so aus, abgesehen vom wesentlich teureren und schwerer zu bekommenden Kryografics Next ist der Heatkiller im Schnitt die beste Wahl.


----------



## GMJ (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*



Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Etwa von dem hinteren Lüfter im heck ? Und wenn alle 6 Lüfter auf den Radiator einsaugend montiert sind, wo soll die Hitze im Gehäuse selbst hin? Durch den 120er Lüfter im heck raus ?


wie gesagt, ich meinte das generell, nicht aufs Dark Base bezogen, da ich das Gehäuse weder selbst habe noch jemals in den Händen hatte. 
Das LianLi O11 ist ja zb auch ein Gehäuse, das relativ dicht ist, da gibt's eben auch Probleme, wenn alles einblasend bzw alle ausblasend montiert werden sollen.
Ich habe bei mir 7 140er, die Luft durch Radis nach drinnen befördern, und nur einen 140er als outtake.

Ich möchte auch nicht zuviel Energie darauf verwenden, um euch von euren Meinungen und Infos abzubringen, aber stell doch mal die Frage direkt im Hwluxx Quatscher und warte, bis die erfahrenen User Kommentare dazu abgeben und ich wette mit dir, sie werden grundlegend das gleiche raten wie ich, vom Grundsatz her (nicht aufs Dark Base bezogen).


----------



## IICARUS (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*



Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Und wenn alle 6 Lüfter auf den Radiator einsaugend montiert sind, wo soll die Hitze im Gehäuse selbst hin? Durch den 120er Lüfter im heck raus ?


Ein Wärmeaustauscher gibt seine Wärme an die Umgebungstemperatur ab.  Bei einer Kühlung was mit der Umgebungstemperatur eine rolle Spiel kann nicht unter Umgebungstemperatur gekühlt werden, daher wirst du dich auch eher im Keller abkühlen und nicht in der Sauna.

Fahrzeugtechnik: Der Radiator wird in der Front verbaut damit dieser vom Fahrtwind mit gekühlt werden kann. Stehst du im Stau ist dafür ein Lüfter mit verbaut. Da der Lüfter schlecht von der Außenseite verbaut werden kann wird dieser so verbaut das er aus der Front die Frischluft durch den Radiator ansaugt, denn andersherum würde er sonst die warme Luft des Motors ansaugen. Auch hier setzt die Fahrzeugindustrie drauf von der kühleren Umgebungsluft zu kühlen.

Vor Jahren gab es Rechner die hatten nur vorne und hinten jeweils nur ein Lüfter. Die Computersysteme sind dadurch nicht überhitzt. Mehr Lüfter kamen erst später dazu damit mehrere Lüfter langsamer drehen können und so hat sich mit Luftkühlung gezeigt das nach hinten und nach oben mit langsam drehende Lüfter genau so gut gekühlt werden kann.

Verbaust du ein Frontradiator mit einer Wassertemperatur von 35°C dann bläst du auch dementsprechend diese höhere Temperatur ins Gehäuse. Wo vorne der Radiator mit einer Umgebungstemperatur von sagen wir mal 23°C gekühlt wird muss der obere aber mit etwa 35°C auskommen. Bedeutet der obere kann gar nicht unter 35°C herunter kühlen was dadurch auch den Wärmeaustausch des vorderen Radiator zur Nichte macht.

Anderes Beispiel aus dem letzten Hochsommer... bei mir im Zimmer 30°C. Im Gehäuse herrschen dadurch das der Radiator seine Wärme darin abgibt 37,4°C. Wie komme ich auf nur 33,8°C Wassertemperatur ohne zu zaubern?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil mein oberer Radiator so verbaut ist das von außen durch den Radiator Luft durch gefördert wird, wie vorne auch. Bei mir verläuft auch der Schlauch von vorne direkt zum oberen. Würde ich vorne auf 23°C herunter kühlen und innen hätte ich 30°C dann würde ich das Wasser was direkt von vorne nach oben fließt wieder aufwärmen. Irgendwie nicht zielführend... oder nicht?!

Es wird mit Wasserkühlung oft so verbaut, was aber nicht bedeutet das es nur weil sich alle noch an Luftgekühlte Systeme halten richtig sein muss und dessen Aussagen sind in meinen Augen daher genau so falsch!! 

Nächstes Beispiel... ich habe meinem Sohn ein 240 Radiator mit einer AIO verbaut. Seine Grafikkarte ist weiterhin Luftgekühlt und daher haben wir uns dazu entschieden den Radiator oben zu verbauen damit die Grafikkarte weiterhin die frische Luft von den vorderen Lüfter bekommen kann. Der obere Radiator für die CPU wird von der Umgebungstemperatur gekühlt. Zuvor hatte er einen fetten EKL Alpenföhn K2 verbaut... mit der AIO die normalerweise gleich auf sein hätte müssen haben wir sogar 7°C weniger erreicht. Mit dem K2 hatte er 72°C und mit der AIO nur 65°C.

Auch bei ihm wird die warme Luft nur durch den hinteren Lüfter raus befördert was bei ihm und auch bei mir vollkommen ausreicht. Denn die anderen Temperaturen wie Spannungswandler, Laufwerke, Chipsatz usw. bewegen sich immer noch in einem Temperaturbereich was vollkommen gut ist und in Ordnung ist.

Was der Verunreinigung angeht lass dich nicht von anderen Themen und Beiträge beeinflussen.

Wir sind in einem Forum und da werden natürlich solche Vorfälle auch berichtet. Keiner wird was so schnell berichten wenn alles in Ordnung ist. Ich habe im November fast nach 2 Jahren nachdem ich meine Wasserkühlung verbaut habe meinen CPU Kühler zerlegt um zu schauen wie es darin aussieht und es war alles in Ordnung und sauber. Damit hatte ich auch gerechnet da sich in der Zeit weder meine Wassertemperatur verändert hat, noch die Temperaturen der CPU oder Grafikkarte. Der Durchfluss ist auch unverändert gut gewesen, denn bei einer Verschlechterung durch Verunreinigung ändern sich die Temperaturen und auch der Durchfluss.


----------



## Thor76 (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Gaming-PC im Eigenbau - Teil 3: Wasserkuehlung

Der Artikel ist zwar schon älter, aber hier sieht man ein paar Einbaumöglichkeiten im Vergleich.


----------



## IICARUS (8. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Kenne ich, aber ich denke es kommt auch aufs Gehäuse mit an.

Denn bei mir z.B. besteht die Rückseite komplett aus Lochblech und dadurch das mehr rein gefördert wird kann warme Luft dadurch auch von alleine entweichen. Hat auch den Vorteil das mein Gehäuse dadurch das kein Unterdruck erzeugt wird keine Luft ansaugen kann und dadurch sich auch weniger Staub absetzt. Daher kann ich nur von meinem System berichten und mit meinen Temperaturen bin ich seit über 2 Jahren sehr zufrieden.

Bei meinem Sohn hatten wir mal weil nach dem einbauen einer Pascal Karte ein Lüfter ausgebaut werden musste mehr Lüfter die raus befördert haben als rein. Dadurch ist wohl ein Unterdruck entstanden denn nach sehr kurzer Zeit war sein Rechner sehr stark verstaubt. Anscheint wurde Luft über jede Ritze und Loch ein gesaugt und somit auch der ganze Staub.


----------



## espo (9. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Ich habe in meinem Fractal Design R6 2 360er verbaut und kühle damit ebenfalls GPU (1080,mit OC) und meine CPU (i5 8600k@5ghz bei 1,35Vcore). Temperaturen der Komponenten bei gleichzeitiger Last von Valley Benchmark und Prime small FFT CPU max 71 Grad, GPU max 52 Grad. Da ich absoluter silent Fetischist bin laufen die Lüfter dabei in einem sehr moderaten Bereich mit deutlich Luft nach oben bezüglich der Drehzahl.

Hoffentlich hilft das etwas. 
Gruss


----------



## willi4000 (9. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Ich habe jetzt nicht so viel Ahnung von Wasserkühlungen , möchte aber zu dem Thema etwas schreiben.
Das Gehäuse macht viel aus, ich kann das Fractal Design Define S sehr empfehlen, günstig und gut. 
Oben ein 420er Radiator ST30 von Alphacool und vorn ein 280er ST45, dazu ein Loch in den Boden bohren und schon spart man sich den separaten Abfluß um das Wasser abzulassen.
Genau die Komponenten hatte ich auch in dem  be quiet! Dark Base 900Pro verbaut, das ich wieder verkauft habe. Aus dem Gehäuse habe ich die Warme Luft nicht heraus bekommen, durch die gute Schalldämmung sind die Öffnungen sehr klein.
Beim den Deckel und in der Front die Schallbrecher zu entfernen hat nicht geholfen. Mit dem Fractal Design Define S erste Revision bin ich persönlich sehr zufrieden , da ich keinen externen Radiator brauche um leise zu kühlen.
Gekühlt werden ein AMD Ryzen 1700X und eine Vega64.


----------



## IICARUS (9. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Meine Rechner ist ohne Schalldämmung lautlos, es kommt immer ganz darauf an wie schnell Lüfter laufen müssen.
Meine Pumpe ist auch so leise das sie aus dem Gehäuse nicht zu hören ist und mit SSDs hat man normalerweise auch keine Geräusche mehr. Mit Custom Wakü wenn CPU und GPU Wassergekühlt sind hat man auch keine Lüfter mehr daran verbaut.

Zusammen mit meinem Mora müssen alle Lüfter bei mir mit Last nicht über 500 U/min laufen und könnten sogar noch langsamer laufen wenn ich hierzu statt 30°C Wassertemperatur eine etwas höherer Wassertemperatur in kauf nehmen würde. Mit Idle laufen die Lüfter von meinem Mora gar nicht mehr mit.

Dann ist auch keine Schalldämmung nötig.


----------



## JonnyWho (9. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Wieso willst du überhaupt ne Wasserkühlung? Kauf dir doch einfach deinen Accelero und mach den drauf. Mit deiner Karte hast du doch eh keinen Garantieverlust. Das kostet dich fast garnix und du bist am Ende genauso happy...



IICARUS schrieb:


> Zusammen mit meinem Mora müssen alle Lüfter bei mir mit Last nicht über 500 U/min laufen und könnten sogar noch langsamer laufen wenn ich hierzu statt 30°C Wassertemperatur eine etwas höherer Wassertemperatur in kauf nehmen würde. Mit Idle laufen die Lüfter von meinem Mora gar nicht mehr mit.
> 
> Dann ist auch keine Schalldämmung nötig.



und jetzt rechnest du mal dagegen was du dafür ausgegeben hast. Überleg dir das mal ... Ich würde nen NH-D15 auf den CPU Kühler bauen und auf die GPU einen Morpheus oder Accelero und die Sache ist erledigt. Es wird nicht unnötig laut und bleibt kühl genug. Alleine der Mora + Zubehör machen bei watercool nen Warenkorb für über 350€ aus


----------



## GMJ (9. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> und jetzt rechnest du mal dagegen was du dafür ausgegeben hast. Überleg dir das mal ... Ich würde nen NH-D15 auf den CPU Kühler bauen und auf die GPU einen Morpheus oder Accelero und die Sache ist erledigt. Es wird nicht unnötig laut und bleibt kühl genug. Alleine der Mora + Zubehör machen bei watercool nen Warenkorb für über 350€ aus


es hat auch keiner gesagt, dass WaKü billig ist [emoji23]
Hier ist doch jeder soweit sich selbst der nächste um abschätzen zu können, was man sich leisten kann.
Die Frage lautete schließlich nicht, ob man kostenneutral die vorhandene LuKü durch WaKü ersetzen kann -.-


----------



## JonnyWho (9. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

das stimmt zwar aber trotzdem finde ich das der vergleich schon etwas hinkt. Wenn ich einen Warenkorb von ca 600€ benötige oder mehr damit ich mir eine Luftkühlung und ein gedämmtes Gehäuse sparen kann, stellt man sich schon die Frage was am Ende besser ist. Natürlich muss jeder selbst entscheiden was er ausgeben will. es ist sowieso nur verbranntes geld. Egal wofür man sich entscheidet.

Zumal der TE hier garnicht sicher ist ob er eine Wasserkühlung will, ihm wäre es lieber gewesen man hätte seine Frage im Luftkühlungsbeitrag beantwortet.


----------



## IICARUS (9. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> und jetzt rechnest du mal dagegen was du dafür ausgegeben hast. Überleg dir das mal ... Ich würde nen NH-D15 auf den CPU Kühler bauen und auf die GPU einen Morpheus oder Accelero und die Sache ist erledigt. Es wird nicht unnötig laut und bleibt kühl genug. Alleine der Mora + Zubehör machen bei watercool nen Warenkorb für über 350€ aus


Wir sind hier im Bereich von Wasser gekühlte Systeme und wer sich hier rein traut der kommt nicht mehr so billig davon... ! 
Wo und wann war oder ist ein Wasser gekühltes System billig, wer billig sein möchte kauft sich AMD und Luftkühlung und ist in dieser Forenebene fehl am Platz!



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Zumal der TE hier garnicht sicher ist ob er eine Wasserkühlung will, ihm wäre es lieber gewesen man hätte seine Frage im Luftkühlungsbeitrag beantwortet.


Ach so und deshalb wird dann nach der anzahl von Radiatoren gefragt und das Thema speziell im Bereich zu Wasserkühlung des Forums eingestellt... toll jetzt  stelle ich meine Fragen zur Wasserkühlung im Bereich Prozessoren/Grafikkarten oder Mainboards... 

Im übrigem möchte ich kein hässlicher Klotz im System haben was alles verdeckt und arbeiten darin im Nachhinein unmöglich macht. Stell dir vor hatte ich früher sogar auch und was ich heute habe möchte ich nicht mehr missen und dein D-15 bekommst du nicht lautlos, genauso wenig Grafikkarten die Luftgekühlt sind. Da hilft es auch nicht wenn du das Ding mit 10cm dickem Styropor einpackst. Das kannst du vielleicht machen wenn du in ein kleinem Zimmer sitzt und niemand außer dir sich darin aufhalten muss, aber es gibt Leute die nehmen auch Anteil am Leben anderer und da würde es nerven ein Rechner ständig am laufen zu haben der ständig irgendwas von sich gibt.  So was nennt man z.B. Wohnzimmer, Wohnküche usw. dann steht in der nähe ein Sofa mit der genervten Ehefrau und den Kinder die am liebsten dich samt den Rechner auf dem Balkon aussetzen wollen... 

Kennst du eine Trompete? Nein? Ist ein Blasrohr.... von einer Seite wird rein geblasen und von der anderen Seite kommen komische Geräusche raus... 
...nennt man auch gedämmtes Gehäuse... 

Weil.... die Seitenteile sind gedämmt und überall wo Lüfter verbaut werden kommt das Geräusch trotzdem raus... 
Dadurch wird das Gehäuse wärmer und die Lüfter müssen auch schneller laufen und mehr leisten... sonst würde sich das verbauen von Dämmmaterial ja nicht lohnen. 
Nennt man auch Zwickmühle... spiele mal Mühle.


----------



## JonnyWho (9. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Ich hab ja schon viel quatsch gelesen, aber du haust echt was raus hier. meine güte


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (9. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Leute Leute, ihr müsst hier wegen mir echt keinen Kampf veranstalten. Auch bringt es nichts wenn sich Wakü fans ein gefällt mir gegenseitig gegeben. Deshalb sind die Beiträge nicht besser von den Menschen.

Ich kann abschliesend zu dem Thema sagen ich werde keine Wasserkühlung machen, ich habe keine Lust die 500€ zu investieren ohne zu wissen was am Ende dabei rumkommt. Thema somit erledigt für mich


----------



## IICARUS (9. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Wasserkühlung ist auch nicht was für jeden... 
Bei einer Wasserkühlung geht es auch nicht immer um bessere Temperaturen, sondern auch um die Leidenschaft zu basteln, der liebe zur Optik und mit ausreichender Kühlfläche auch leiser zu werden. 

Das ganze kostet Geld, genauso wie manche Systeme die unnötig irgendwelche Hardware verbaut haben die man nicht zwingend braucht.
Der eine gibt Geld in sein Hobby Motorrad aus, der andere in Tuning seines Wagens, der andere vielleicht seinem Aquarium und andere kippen das Geld in der Kneipe auf dem Kopf oder beim Kartenspiel, da ist es doch besser manche Hobby zu haben.

Im übrigem ist meine Wasserkühlung in ihrem heutigem Zustand auch nicht direkt entstanden, das kam Monat für Monat immer etwas hinzu.

Mit Luftkühler bis du bezogen auf die Temperaturen auch nicht schlechter dran, da es der CPU oder der GPU egal ist was für eine Temperatur am ende anliegt. Solange hier bestimmte Grenzwerte nicht überschritten werden wo herunter getaktet wird ist ja alles im gutem Bereich. Man muss daher nicht zwingend Geld dazu ausgeben, aber das mit dem gedämmtes Gehäuse war ernst gemeint, das Teil bringt nichts, da du es nicht komplett dämmen kannst und die Temperaturen sogar zum Teil schlechter werden.

Mein Sohn als Beispiel sitzt alleine in seinem Zimmer mit Kopfhörer am Spielen, da ist es auch egal wie laut sein Rechner ist. Ich sitze aber tatsächlich im Wohnzimmer unserer Wohnküche und so musste mein Rechner so leise wie möglich sein. Daher stand für mich nicht nur die Optik an erster Stelle sondern das der Rechner aus so leise wie möglich ist und das habe ich auch erreicht da ich nichts von ihm raus hören kann, auch nicht wenn ich mit Kopfhörer in einem Spiel bin. Die Temperaturen standen dabei noch nicht mal so hoch an als ich alles verbaute. Mein System war auch zuvor Luftgekühlt und Temperaturen waren zuvor schon im Grunde sehr gut.


----------



## Pelle0095 (9. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*



Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Leute Leute, ihr müsst hier wegen mir echt keinen Kampf veranstalten. Auch bringt es nichts wenn sich Wakü fans ein gefällt mir gegenseitig gegeben. Deshalb sind die Beiträge nicht besser von den Menschen.
> 
> Ich kann abschliesend zu dem Thema sagen ich werde keine Wasserkühlung machen, ich habe keine Lust die 500€ zu investieren ohne zu wissen was am Ende dabei rumkommt. Thema somit erledigt für mich


Das ist auch okay so, es muss ja nicht jeder eine Wakü haben. Es geht auch mit Luft.

Viel Erfolg damit.


----------



## Minamel (11. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Hab dir das evtl  schon woanders geschrieben aber gern hier nochmal.

Zwischen "Es geht" und "Es ist leise(r)" ist viel Spielraum. 
Eine Luftkühlung "geht" auch,  genauso wie 2x 240er ausreichen um dein System zu kühlen.  Dabei ist einzig immer die Frage wie schnell die Lüfter drehen müssen, sprich wie laut es wird.   
Wenn dein Anspruch ist es soll "besser/leiser als Luftkühlung sein" dann musst du im Vergleich zu deiner Luftkühlung irgendwie, bessere/leisere und/oder mehr Lüfter einsetzen und die Kühlfläche erhöhen. 
Wenn (Konjunktiv) 2x360er Radiatoren bessere/leisere Lüfter nutzen als deine Luftkühlung und/oder die Kühlfläche größer ist, sollte auch das Ergebnis entsprechend besser/leiser ausfallen. 
Wie genau sich "besser" bei dir quantifziert kann keiner exakt in seiner Glaskugel sehen, auch nicht ob dir das den Aufpreis wert ist.
Grundsätzlich  gilt bei Wakü halt, besser als Kühlfläche ist mehr Kühlfläche weswegen dir tendenziell auch geraten werden wird soviel Kühlfläche wie möglich zu nutzen. 
Wo für dich da der exakt Richtige Kompromiss zwischen Leistung/Kosten/Lautstärke leigt kann keiner für dich entscheiden.

Die Meisten die einmal vom "Waküvirus" infiziert sind, nutzen möglichst große Kühlflächen und werden auch dazu raten.


----------



## JonnyWho (11. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*



Minamel schrieb:


> Zwischen "Es geht" und "Es ist leise(r)" ist viel Spielraum.



das ist FALSCH. Da ist kein Spielraum dazwischen, das ist schlichtweg oftmals von der eigenen Entscheidung abhängig, von dem was man kennt und erlebt hat und auch davon was man von anderen gehört hat. Grade das Thema Leise ist ein sehr heikles Thema, weil es einfach menschen gibt die sagen direkt jeder lüfter der über 400 RPM läuft ist mir nicht silent, ob es auch Lüfter gibt die man selbst auf 700 nicht hört ist diesen Menschen völlig egal. Denn alles über 400 ist Schrott. Das ist wie mit den FPS, alles unter 100 FPS ist mist, ob sie es wirklich merken wenn sie 90 haben wissen sie nicht. Es ist ja alles Schrott unter 100 FPS.

Die Menschen und vor allem im Wasserkühlungsbereich die sich selbst geschimpften Experten sind schlichtweg davon überzeugt das ihr Meinung eben die richtige ist. Wenn ich sage ein EK Block ist mist, dann ist der auch Mist. Der kann nie gut werden. Trotzdem haben hunderte einen verbaut ohne Probleme. Wenn ich sage ein noname Fitting ist mist, dann ist der auch mist. Aber auch der wird tausendfach problemlos verbaut. Das Problem ist schlicht und ergreifend nur die eigene Ansicht.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Also ich habe schon die üblichen Verdächtigen (Noctua, insbesondere der A12x25, Silent Wings und Eloops) durch, und die waren ALLE hörbar, der eine früher, der andere später. Bei 700 waren sie dann auch alle zu hören, schlechtere auch schon deutlich früher.


----------



## Gast20190527 (11. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

und jetzt gehen wir mal davon aus das ein anderer mensch davor sitzt und wir haben ein komplett anderes ergebnis. Was ich damit sagen will? Jeder hört und entscheidet anders. Aber wenn ein Lüfter garnicht erst zu hören ist wenn man mit dem ohr direkt dran geht, dann hört da auch kein anderer was.


----------



## Richu006 (11. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Es kommt auch stark darauf an wie leise die Wohnung sonst so isst... und ob der Rechner unter oder auf dem tisch steht...
Bei einem Rechner unter dem Tisch höre ich silent wings mit 700rpm nämlich nicht, wenn ich normal am tisch sitze, wenn ich den Rechner aber auf dem tisch habe, dann höre ich sie.

Einige Wohnen evtl... direkt an der Autobahn, andere Wohnen irgendwo tief im wald wo alle 3 tage einmal ein Auto durch fährt... was denkt ihr wer seine Lüfter eher hört???


----------



## Sinusspass (11. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Ja, und nur weil man selbst seine Lüfter nicht hört, heißt das nicht, dass andere Leute sie auch nicht hören. Da wir nicht wissen, wie die Ohren des TE Geräusche wahrnehmen, können wir auch nicht sagen, dass er mit 700 Umdrehungen nichts mehr hört.
@Richu006: Ich würde sagen, der an der Autobahn hört sie eher, nachts fährt da (zumindest auf der 200m von mir entfernt) kaum einer rum, im Wald hat man immer Wind in den Ästen und Tiere. Wobei ich mit geschlossenem Fenster auch tagsüber nichts von der Autobahn mitbekomme.


----------



## Richu006 (11. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> J
> @Richu006: Ich würde sagen, der an der Autobahn hört sie eher, nachts fährt da (zumindest auf der 200m von mir entfernt) kaum einer rum, im Wald hat man immer Wind in den Ästen und Tiere. Wobei ich mit geschlossenem Fenster auch tagsüber nichts von der Autobahn mitbekomme.



Ja xD was ich sagen will... es gibt Unterschiede... keiner weis wie es beim TE zuhause aussieht, und keiner kennt seine Ohren! 
Der eine behauptet er habe ein leises system, ein anderer würde das selbe aber als laut empfinden!... Wichtig ist dass jeder für sich mit seinem system zufrieden ist! 
Wenn das System für einem selbst zu laut ist, dann muss man beginnen zu schauen, was man anders machen könnte!
Aber einfach pauschal zu Sagen "Luftkühlung ist laut" und damit hat sichs finde ich den falschen Ansatz!

Eine Wasserkühlung kam bei mir zu 99% wegen der Optik und dem Spass am basteln ins System! nicht die Leistung, und nicht die Lautstärke wahren für mich das Problem, das ich auf Wasser gewechselt hätte!

Aber ich betrachte mein PC als hobby... und das war mir die Fr 1500.-- Wert für die Wasserkühlung. 

Aber ich würde lange nicht jedem so etwas empfehlen!

Edit:
Die Ansprüche kamen bei mir erst danach... erst als ich die Wasserkühlung hatte, und mit der Optik zufrieden war, erst dann habe ich mir überlegt, ob es nicht doch sinn macht eine sauber entkoppelte Pumpe zu montieren... und allenfalls ein Mora... gestört hat mich die lautstärke eigentlich nie, aber wenn man einmal beginnt, dann steigen die Ansprüche.
Erst sind die lüfter zu laut ----> Mora rein,
danach ist die Pumpe zu laut ----> Pumpe besser entkoppeln.
dann sind die Festplatten zu laut---- SSD's einbauen

usw usw....

wenn man alle Lautstärke quellen beseitig hat, dann sind am Ende die Graka Spulen zu laut... und da kann man dann in aller Regel nichts mehr dagegen tun! an dem Punkt bin ich angelant xD


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (11. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ja, und nur weil man selbst seine Lüfter nicht hört, heißt das nicht, dass andere Leute sie auch nicht hören.



du willst mich hier doch jetzt auf den Arm nehmen oder ? Ich könnte garantieren das meine Ohren besser sind als deine, ich höre alles. Vielleicht solltest du dich mal live davon überzeugen das es Lüfter gibt die man auf einer bestimmten RPM Zahl eben nicht hört. Du übertreibst hier nicht nur ein bisschen mein freund, du übertreibst hier maßlos... Aber ich verstrehe garnicht warum ihr hier noch diskutiert, das Thema ist doch sowieso durch.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Eigentlich nicht, wie bereits erwähnt, jedes Gehör ist anders bzw. jeder empfindet andere Geräusche als störend. Wenn dich deine Lüfter nicht stören oder du sie nicht hörst, hast du ja Glück, dann bist du nicht so eingeschränkt wie andere bei der Lüfterdrehzahl.


----------



## Minamel (11. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Also nochmal ein Versuch der objektiven Betrachtung:

Ein Lüfter ist objektiv leise/lautlos wenn ich die Nase 10cm davor habe und der keinerlei Geräusch macht. 
Ein Lüfter ist nicht deswegen leise, weil ich dessen Geräusch aus irgendeinem Grund nicht höhre.
Wenn ich also den Rechner unterm Tisch/im Nebenraum/auf der Autobahn stehen habe, ist nicht der Lüfter leise, sondern ich höhre nicht, dass der Lüfter laut ist. Das ist sachlich ein doch gewichtiger Unterschied.
Objektiv unhöhrbar ist der Lüfter, wenn da wer ein Mikro davor parkt und der angezeigte DB Wert in einem Bereich liegt, der als fürs menschliche Gehör nicht wahrnehmbar gilt. 

Aus meiner Sicht bin ich einer von denen die sagen "alles über 400 (500) RPM ist *****".   Das sag ich aber nicht einfach so, sondern auf Basis meiner aktuellen Erfahrungen mit Silent Wings, Noctua F12 und Arctic P12/P14. Und ich weiß, dass auch die "Ferrari Lüfter" Noctua A12 wenn auch stärker so doch nicht spürbar leiser bei gegebenen RPM sind.
Wenn denn @Jonnywho Lüfter kennt,  welche "man bei 700RPM nicht höhrt" darf er diese gern hier mal vorstellen.  Man lernt ja nie aus ich bin durchaus offen und interessiert an solchen Lüftern.

Jetzt geh ich nochmal von Themenstarter und der Frage aus ob 2x 360er für ein aktuelles Highend Gaming System gut/schlecht/ausreichend sind und meiner Antwort, dass es zwischen "es reicht" und "es ist leise" ein weites subjektives Feld gibt.

Zufällig habe ich bis vor kurzem mit 2x360 intern gekühlt könnte also eventuell was dazu beitragen. Ich selbst habe unter Last bei etwa 450 Watt Systemleistung  (sei es  50W mehr oder weniger beim Themenstarter) mit 6x Noctua F12 mit ca 850 RPM das Wasser bei ca 40° im Winter bei 20° Raum stabilisieren können. 
Was ist das jetzt? Ist das gut? Ist das ausreichend?  Ist das silent? Genau diese Antwort ist doch völlig relativ ich mach mal n paar mögliche Antworten.

1) Sieh mal mein Industrial Lüfter mit 4000 RPM Alter das ist echte Power, ich kühl dir dein System mit einem 240er schön blöd da 6 Lüfter reinzupacken.  Und wenn das Fenster auf ist höhr ich die Autobahn lauter. Und der Rechner steht unterm Tisch und ich hab Kopfhöhrer auf.
2) Also ich kühl mit 1500 RPM das ist doch schon superleise im Vergleich mit meinen Grafikkartenlüftern vorher, die waren wirklich laut. Aus meiner Sicht etwas übertrieben 2x 360 das braucht kein Mensch. Und im Idle ist das auch mit weniger Radiator unhöhrbar, in Spielen interessiert mich nicht ob man da den Lüfter etwas höhrt. 
3) Hmm also 850 RPM ist ja ok aber 40° ist schon relativ grenzwertig, was ist dann im Sommer? Willst du dann mit 50-55° Wasser hantieren oder drehst du dann hoch. Ich denke das geht als angemessen durch aber wirklich solide Kühlpower ist das nicht.
4) 850 RPM ? Das würde mich aber ganz schön nerven. Alles über 500 RPM ist ***** Ich steh auf silent Systeme. Das kannste gleich mal noch derbe Kühlfläche dazupacken..

Und jeder hat irgendwie Recht je nach persönlichem Standpunkt was gewünschte Leistung und Lautstärke angeht. 
Und was soll man dem Themenstarter nun schreiben wenn er fragt ob 2x 360 für n aktuelles System "reicht" und "wie geil" das ist, außer, dass es reicht aber lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ist was silent Systeme oder leistungsfähige Kühlung angeht?

Zurück zu meiner ganz persönlichen Einstellung.  Ich empfand 6x Noctua F12 bei 850 RPM als zu laut. Sicher gut im Vergleich zu nem üblichen Lukü System, aber nicht angemessen für ein Highend System mit Custom Wakü und Silentanspruch. Ich habe die Kühlfläche eskaliert auf jetzt umgerechnet etwa 6x 360er oder etwa 25W pro Lüfter. 18 Lüfter laufen zwischen 250 und 300 RPM. Das System ist aktuell objektiv absolut lautlos, es bleibt nur der Coilwhine der Grafikkarte, Wasser ist bei knapp 30°. ABER. Selbst das ist nicht das Ende denn im Sommer werden die Temperaturen etwa 15° hochgehen und mein System ist dann nicht mehr lautlos wenn ich die Lüftergeschwindigkeit daran anpasse. Deswegen werde ich die Kühlfläche nochmals erweitern auf etwa 15W  pro Lüfter, damit auch im Sommer vergleichbare Werte erziehlt werden wie jetzt bei 20° Raum. Das ist MEIN Anspruch an eine Silent Wakü.

Soll man da jetzt dem Themenstarter schreiben 2x 360 ist die geilste Kühlung aller Zeiten?  Sie ist ok .. vermutlich spürbar besser als Luft je nach Luftlösung. Aber silent oder leistungsstark? Kommt wohl auf den persönlichen Anspruch an..


----------



## Richu006 (11. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*



Minamel schrieb:


> Ein Lüfter ist objektiv leise/lautlos wenn ich die Nase 10cm davor habe und der keinerlei Geräusch macht.
> Ein Lüfter ist nicht deswegen leise, weil ich dessen Geräusch aus irgendeinem Grund nicht höhre.
> Wenn ich also den Rechner unterm Tisch/im Nebenraum/auf der Autobahn stehen habe, ist nicht der Lüfter leise, sondern ich höhre nicht, dass der Lüfter laut ist. Das ist sachlich ein doch gewichtiger Unterschied.
> Objektiv unhöhrbar ist der Lüfter, wenn da wer ein Mikro davor parkt und der angezeigte DB Wert in einem Bereich liegt, der als fürs menschliche Gehör nicht wahrnehmbar gilt.



Aha und was genau Gewinne ich den von einem Lüfter, welcher messbar unhörbar ist?

Wenn ich unter dem tisch einen (in deinen Augen) lauten lüfter habe, der mit 700U/minute dreht, ich aber davon nichts höre, weil er unter dem Tisch und genügend weit von meinen Ohren weg ist?

Was genau stört mich bitte, wenn man evtl 5 cm daneben ein kleines Geräusch wahrnehmen könnte???


----------



## Minamel (12. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

@Richu006

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, es wäre total albern, einen Lüfter unter 700 RPM abzusenken wenn man ihn bei 700 schon nicht mehr höhren kann.  Das würde Leistung kosten und keinen Vorteil bringen. 
Es geht nur um die Aussage "Dieser Lüfter ist bei 700 RPM lautlos" was dann nicht stimmt, denn es muss heißen "Dieser Lüfter ist bei 700 RPM lautlos WENN.. " (Bedingung X erfüllt ist).
Und man kann halt nicht automatisch davon ausgehen, dass jeder der das liest, diese Bedingung erfüllt.  Die Bedingung könnte ja auch irgendwas sein, Kopfhöhrer auf, 6 Meter entfernt usw. 

Sprich wenn man sagt "Dieser Lüfter ist lautlos" dann sollte das nicht an eine Bedigung geknüpft sein. 
Wenn ich also schreibe, die Lüfter sind bei 250 RPM lautlos,  dann meint das, der Lüfter ist unhöhrbar, egal ob der in einem gedämmten Gehäuse unterm Tisch, in einem offenen Case auf dem Tisch oder als "Halo"
 auf dem Kopf sitzt, man höhrt ihn halt nicht..

Ich habe gerade nochmal mit meinen Noctua F12 gespielt, Rechner steht auf dem Schreibtisch. Bei 600 RPM machen die ein deutlich wahrnehmbares tiefes Geräusch so etwas über 500RPM ist die Grenze wo es schwierig wird sie zu höhren. 
Sprich je nach Feinheit der Ohren (meine sind nicht die Besten, habe ich in meiner Jugend täglich mit 4x 30er BR Woofern im Auto geschändet) sollte die Höhrschwelle knapp über oder unter 500 RPM liegen.


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (12. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

warum musst du eigentlich in jedem forum so übertreiben minamel?


----------



## Minamel (13. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem RadiatorgrÃ¶ÃŸe )*

@Rolli_Jonson

Versteh nicht so richtig warum du so säuerlich bist, wenn ich mit anderen fröhlich und angeregt diskutiere ab wieviel RPM man Lüfter höhrt. 

Ok ist dein Thema, du wolltest wissen ob du mit 2x 360ern kühlen kannst, sachliche Antworten hast du bekommen, auch von mir, ich zitiere mich nochmal selbst.



Minamel schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe unter Last bei etwa 450 Watt Systemleistung  (sei es  50W mehr oder weniger beim Themenstarter) mit 6x Noctua F12 mit ca 850 RPM das Wasser bei ca 40° im Winter bei 20° Raum stabilisieren können.


Sprich du bekommst ganz grob evtl  ein Luft/Wasser Delta von ca 20° bei 850 RPM hin, im Sommer brauchts dann sicher auch mal 1000RPM oder 1200RPM auf die Lüfter.. 

Du probierst es jetzt mit Luft, alles supi..

Aber schau nur für dich habe ich gerade noch mal den Lautstärkeunterschied der Lüfter zwischen 1000 RPM  (okische Lautstärke) und 300 RPM (lautlos) nochmal audiovisuell aufbereitet.

Ein Lüfterrauschen sagt mehr als 1000 Worte..

Viele Grüße

Laustärketest:
YouTube


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (14. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Ich bin nicht säuerlich, wenn du sowas als säuerlich siehst solltest du dir professionelle Hilfe suchen. Dann hast du wirklich andere Probleme. Mich persönlich regen deine Übertreibungen nur maßlos auf. Ich hab für mich beschlossen das es keine Wasserkühlung wird obwohl ich davon überzeugt bin das 2 Radiatoren a 360mm reichen würden. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum du mir hier ständig was von lautstärke einreden willst und sogar von den falschen Lüftern redest. 

Lautstärke ist ein komplett eigenes Empfinden das jeder Mensch für sich selbst entscheidet. Ich habe die P12 Lüfter von Arctic bereits in PCs gehört, auf 700 RPM und da ist nichts aber auch gar nichts hörbar. Auf 1000 oder 1300 wird es natürlich anders, da hört man wie es auch sosnst so ist die Luft. Das ist ja beim ventilator auch so. Du brauchst hier auch keine Videos machen die ich mir sowieso nicht ansehen werde, weil ich weis was ich sehe und höre und ich weis genau das du es genauso sehen und hören würdest. Du würdest vermutlich bei den 700 RPM P12 Lüftern mit deinem Ohr richtig nah an den Lüfter gehen um zu hoffen tatsächlich etwas zu hören und das dann sogar noch so beschreiben das es dich stört. Weil du einfach gerne massiv übertreibst.


----------



## Minamel (15. März 2019)

*AW: Beratung bzgl. Custom Loop ( vor allem Radiatorgröße )*

Ok wenn du dir sicher bist, dass Lüfter bei 700 RPM unhöhrbar sind dann ist es so.
Ich hab am Ende auch nichts davon dir das Gegenteil beweisen zu wollen, man hat halt gerne Recht, aber sei es drum.
Kann am Ende jeder machen wie er will, wer bei 700 RPM nichts höhrt, der lässt es so und ist glücklich. 
Und für dein Setup wäre diese theoretische Frage ja auch sowiso nicht relevant gewesen, 700 RPM hättest du unter Last mit 2x360 meiner Erfahrung nach nicht erreicht.

Ich hoffe du hast trotzdem genug für dich relevante Infos aus dem Thema gezogen, und dass die von dir gewählte Lösung am Ende deine Erwartungen erfüllt. 

Gruss


----------

